# Queen Mary's Roehampton girls



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi girls
I promised to set up this thread ages ago for the small number of us at Queen Mary's in Roehampton who aren't at the big posh clinics. 

I know several others who have been or are being treated there - Adrienne, Ann, Jools and Mindy I expect to see you here on this thread soon!    

Thought it would be helpful to share experiences and advice about tx there.    
Although I got the result I've been desperately wanting for so long, so I'm overjoyed about that, sadly I had my last appointment at QMH this week and I'll miss them terribly.  

I've kicked it off so let's get going!

love
Claire xxx


----------



## vickala (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello can you help me I need advice on where to inject my Menopur, is it ok to alternate from thigh to stomach as I am new to this IVF  and dont know a lot sorry, also is there a specific spot to jab on the tummy.


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi
I'm sure it's OK to change to your tummy but I did all my menopur jabs in my thigh.  Alternate so you don't do it where you might have already bruised yourself.  And using arnica cream on the spot afterwards helps calm down any bruising. 
good luck,
Claire x


----------



## vickala (Mar 19, 2005)

Thankyou Claire I really appreciate your help.


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

Great to have  thread for QMH girls. there must be more of them out there !
So wake up and send a message   

Carmen
xx


----------



## Emma Lou (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi all, I am a QMH girl too, and am glad to meet up with you. 

We are self funding and to be honest I was unsure about whether to stick with QMH or go for another clinic. The fact that the PCT only pay for your drugs if you are treated there and the support of the brilliant nurses convinced me to stay at QMH for IVF. I hope this is the right choice for me ....

Claire, glad that you got the result that you were hoping for - who was your Dr at QMH?

I had my first cycle cancelled last week (I didn't down reg) but am hoping to start again after a laparoscopy in May. Anyone else starting May/June at QMH?

Any other QMH girls out there?!!!

Emma Lou
xxx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Emma Lou
nice to meet another one of us!

We had a similar dilemma to you about whether to stick with QMH but in the end we did for a number of reasons:

 the nurses are wonderful, when you're doing IVF I think this means so much
 they have a pretty good no nonsense approach which we liked - the big London clinics do scans and bloods every day but this would have been hard to manage whilst working - all that travel!
 QMH is a bit more pragmatic - if your womb's thin, you've d/red, if you've got follies, you've got eggs....
 It is much cheaper to be self funding at NHS than to go private - minimum £5,000.  And we got three cycles drug funding.  One of the reasons it's cheaper is that any bloods and other tests are all done on the nhs and they dont' charge you extra.  If you went to the Bridge privately you'd pay loads more for tx.
 we loved the drive through richmond park - made me much less nervous on the way to EC at the crack of dawn!

If we'd not been successful on this third go we might have tried somewhere else just to see if a different approach worked, but we would have had to save up loadsa money!

Downsides to QMH were:
 parking difficult, but we usually found somewhere!
 Ebtisam's english isn't great and she's very shy but she does know her stuff
 Nick's a bit odd
 The building's really crappy but the new one will be really smart!
 Their approach could be said to be a bit unsophisticated.  Not that keen on blastocysts or any of the more radical new ideas

In answer to your question about which doc - when I was first referred for fertility treatment I saw Mr Thonet, who's now left.  He put me on some hormone drugs and got me to have an HSG. After he left I then saw Harriet Anderson who implied the drugs (cyclofenil, a mild version of clomid) he'd been prescribing me were a waste of time and put me straight on to IVF.
I then saw a mixture of Ebtisam and Shree, depending on who was around - in my last cycle I only saw Ebtisam.  

hope this helps,
Claire xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Emma Lou,

Nice to meet you !!  

xx


----------



## Emma Lou (Feb 25, 2005)

Claire, thanks for giving us the benefit of your experience - it's interesting to know what others think.

Whoah - £5,000 to go private? OMG! I knew it was expensive but that has shocked me.  
Just as well we did self fund through the NHS then. 

I definitely agree with some of your comments about QMH - the nurses are fabulous - thank God ... they are the only continuity I have had (I think I have seen 5 different docs during my various visits). 

The no nonsense approach is a big plus, I don't think I could manage to hold down a full time job and go for bloods and scans every day so I am relieved that QMH don't insist on this.

Parking is really dire! As for the other things, I'll reserve judgement for now but let you know what I think in a few months....

Emma Lou
P.S. Hi Mindy - nice to meet you too!


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi All

I was at QMH also, though it didn't work for me. But I found that the care I received was great expecially Katie & Ebtisam, even if she can be difficult to understand sometimes.

I received 2 lots of drugs and one fully paid cycle from Kingston & Richmond Health authority as it was then.

Like Claire I was put on cyclofenil to start with by Mr Thonet - saw him both privately and on the NHS, then went onto clomid.

The support group that Katie ran was good too....I gave her a FF poster ages ago.

good luck to those cycling

love

Camilla


----------



## Jools (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi girls

Well done Claire for starting this thread - it's great to meet all the other QM girls out there and share experiences!

Hi to Emma Lou and Carmen - pleased to meet you! For those of you that don't already know me just a brief history...

I had two ICSI attempts at QM back in 2002, the second of which gave me my beautiful daughter who is now 20 months old. I'm now on the merry go round again trying for a sibling for her before it's too late (I'm 41 now, can't believe it but alas it's true). Like you Emma Lou I failed to down reg on my last cycle at the end of last year. I then resumed it in Jan/Feb using a one off prostap injection to down reg instead of sniffing daily. Got a BFN on 18 Feb.

I'll be cycling again in May/June Emma Lou so could we be the first cycle buddies out there?  

Camilla - nice to meet you too. I noticed you had your daughter at Frimley Park, same as me! Did you move into the area after your tx at QM? (Only that's what I did. I've stayed at QM due to my success there in the past plus our sperm being at the Bridge.) Where did you move to from QM for tx?

Lovely to meet you all

Jools x


----------



## Emma Lou (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi, Jools.

You are my first cycle buddy!      
(As you can see I am quite pleased about that!)

Sorry about your BFN in Feb   . 
Does the hospital suggest that you wait a few cycles before you try again or is it your own decision? How did you find downregging on the prostap - was it quicker and are the side effects different than when sniffing? Sorry for all the questions but enquiring minds would like to know!

Hi Camilla, I didn't even know there was a support group? Thanks for the tip - I'll ask about that on my next visit.

Any other QMH girls out there due to start cycling soon?!!!

Emma Lou


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Just wanted to say

   *GOOD LUCK CARMEN FOR YOUR HSG TOMORROW*   

please try not to worry too much, it's not too bad. If you have the same lady I had at QMH she was lovely and even tied my gown up for me as my bum was sticking out at the back!!! (mind you it's big enough so that's not difficult!)  

Take it easy.

love,
Claire xx

I'll post more tomorrow but today I'm absolutely shattered. Actually it is quite late! But I spent half the evening asleep - this embryo is taking everything I've got!


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Thanks for the welcome!

Answers to your questions...

Katie ran the support group and used to get a speaker in every now and again, so I'm not sure if this has continued.

In the small world of IF I used to live opposite Claire! We moved almost 2 years ago to Windlesham due to my job being relocated. We were considering changing clinics to have a last attempt and I had decided to lose a bit of weight....then Isabelle came along   We were unexplained...but I tended to think my cycle was off kilter - second part was way too short hence I also took some agnus castus....in for penny, in for a pound....I didn't have anything to lose and everything to gain if it worked!!

Our local PCT doesn't pay for IF treatment, closest clinic to us is the Woking Nuffield.

I couldn't fault the ante-natal or post natal care round here, its been very good.

Good luck to Carmen for today.

love & hugs

Camilla


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Nice to meet Camilla and Jools!

Sorry to hear about your BFN Jools     , hope you be more lucky in your next  cycle!

Claire, I hope your embryo is leaving some energy for you  

Thanks for all the good lucks. I didn't feel much during my HSG found the scan more irritating.
Good news is that my tubes are fine the dye went through in no time. They didn't say to much about my scan though, only something about that there where 4 but don't know why they said that.

Carmen
xx


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello Everyone!   

I'm another QM's graduate. In fact Claire and I were cycling at almost the same time - she is exactly one week ahead of me! We both see the same acupuncturist and we both got BFP's!

I went for my scan yesterday, we saw one healthy heart pumping away. Little one is 1 cm long! We were all so happy and Julie, Ebtisam, Angus and I were all hugging and kissing - it was great! Claire, I know what you mean, it is so sad being discharged from their care! 

How are you other QM girls? Well I hope!

Take Care and speak soon!

Purpleal


----------



## Jools (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi girls

That's great Emma Lou that we'll cycle buddies!   

QM suggest you wait one cycle before having another go but I wanted to wait a little longer just to give my body a chance to adjust plus I wanted to leave the same time gap as my first two attempts in 2002.

I think the prostap was better for me than the sniffing which gave me headaches, but I think DP would say I was still PMT woman mood wise.    I don't know if it was any quicker cos QM only do the one baseline scan by which time you've either down regged or you haven't, but it was certainly a lot easier. Just one jab in the tum and that's it, lasts 28 days. Only down side was it's dearer than the sniffing and I'm paying for my drugs unfort.  

Carmen - I'm glad your scan went ok, that's good news.

Camilla - that's wonderful that Isabelle came along in the way she did, what a little miracle!

Claire - hope the embie's still settling in nicely and making you rest up loads  

The nearest clinic to me btw is also the Woking Nuffield. I was tempted after my recent BFN to switch as they have a good reputation and success rate of 19-20% ICSI in my age range compared to the Bridge's less than 10% for over 40. It's a tricky one tho for me as I have had previous success with QM but on the other hand this is my last chance next time as we just can't afford to keep trying as we're self funding. Also I only really have the money for QM prices (and barely got that as the prices have now increased since my BFN in Feb) so it would be v hard for me to meet Woking Nuffield prices which would be around a grand dearer. I know this is a personal decsion that only I can make but if anyone else has any thoughts on this I'd be happy for you to share them....

Jools x


----------



## Jools (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi Adrienne

Your post crossed with mine whilst I was typing, great to see you on here and that's fantastic news about your little embie scan     

Jools x


----------



## Emma Lou (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi girls, QMH seem to have had a few recent success stories so that's encouraging news for me.   

Camilla - I have also heard some really good things about agnus castus - in which form did you take it?

Claire and Adrienne - I can only imagine how exciting that first pregnancy scan is.... and to hear that little heartbeat - wow! Rest up and enjoy every minute of it.  
Oh and a question for you two girls - which acupuncturist are you seeing?


Carmen - glad your HSG was OK - I found mine very painful although mercifully it didn't take long.
That could have been due to scar tissue and stuff as I have had two severe bouts of PID in the past - I'll only know when I have my lap - but I still don't have the appointment for that yet. 

Jools - thanks for giving me the low down on the prostap - I thought it was injected into the bum     - just goes to show how much I know.

Emma Lou
x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi girlies,
sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days - been really busy at work - end of financial year so budget and lots of staff appraisals to do, plus a continuing reorganisation of my department causing alot of grief.  Anyway I'm knackered, my emby is definitely using up all my energy!    I didn't quite believe the tiredness stuff in the pg books but now I do!  
I went to see my acupuncturist on Monday and he told me I'm in danger of getting anaemic, I look very pale and my tongue's not got much colour (acupuncturists are obsessed with your tongue).  I've got to keep up  my healthy eating regime or he's going to have to give me some herbs.  Problem is I'm quite off my food at times.

By the way Emma Lou, Adrienne and I see Daniel Elliott (harley St, Ealing and Windsor) www.londonacupunture.co.uk
He's fantastic and i reckon he had alot to do with my BFP.
That's probably about my 15th recommendation! There's about 13 FF girls going to him and my best friend started seeing him last week too!

I went to my doctor's on the way home from work on friday afternoon.  big mistake - she just wanted to go home and start her weekend.   The difference in her reaction to me being pg and the hugs and tears of all the lovely nurses and Ebtisam couldn't have been greater.  Barely any interest at all.  Welcome to the world of routine ante-natal care I guess! 

Carmen I'm glad your HSG went OK. Mine hurt quite a bit, but like Emma Lou but again i had PID and one damaged tube so maybe that's why.  Although the side that I remember hurting most was the side that isn't damaged!!  I thought I was going to fall off the bed when she tipped it for the xray!  

I think QMH only have leaflets for ACebabes now as a support group.  I never heard of a hospital group, and the counsellor was on long term sick leave the whole time I was there.  I kept meaning to suggest they did something to recommend FF but never got round to it.  Julie always said she thought it was great that Adrienne and I met up when we were cycling.  She said she always had this urge to go into the waiting room and say "all of you talk to each other, you're going through the same thing and it's really scary!"    

Well girls, this'll be my last post for a few days as we're off to Wales till next week - we've taken some extra days off around Easter.  We have a house in the countryside I own jointly with my parents and I've been going there since I was a child (my dad's welsh).  Andy and I haven't been able to go since Christmas cos of my tx so we're really looking forward to chilling out.

So I hope you all have great Easter, with lots of lovely Easter eggs   

lots of love
Claire xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

hi,

Adrienne great to hear your scan was good  

Have a nice holiday Claire, we are going away for a week as  well, skiing  in Austria, whoohoo.  

When is the best time to start with acupuncture? Not sure if it would be to early for me to start now as we do not know when are treatment is going to start.  

Carmen  
xx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hiya girls, how's it going?  
all gone a bit quiet here.  well I'm back from a relaxing break in Wales.  Hope you all had a lovely Easter.

Got home to find my scan appointment had arrived - 20 April at Kingston.  I'll be about 13 weeks by then.........not sure I can wait that long!    Finding it all a bit unnerving again now, not being able to feel anything in my tum, you just don't know what's going on down there.    I don't see a midwife for booking-in until 4 May either.  It's so different to assisted conception, where they are so much more attentive. You really are cast out into the real world!   I miss QMH!

I read all the booklets I got sent and I could potentially still have an excuse to pop into QMH for ante-natal classes!  I've booked in at Kingston for everything else but because QMH is a sister hospital they also have the same staff running all the ante natal stuff.  Kingston's actually easier to get to for me as I live two minutes from the station and so I can get a train to Norbiton in 15 mins.  But I find QMH's ramshackle mess so much more friendly!

Jools have you decided what to do about next tx?

Emma Lou did you go for some acupuncture?  I'm seeing mine again tomorrow, I swear he's making the nausea better and generally helping me to feel calm now.

Carmen, what next?  If you want to start acupuncture they generally say you should do at least 3 months before tx. I don't think it's ever too early. If your tubes are clear and you've not got male factor the acupuncture can possibly even help your chances naturally.... but if you're counting the pennies, go for 2-3 months before. I started my last IVF tx earlier than planned last time so he only had 2 months to play with.  And it still worked!  
What they do is see you every week for a whole menstrual cycle and then it usually goes to once a fortnight.  Then when you're having IVF they usually go back to once a week.  So it's a question of what you can afford too.  

Well I went shopping yesterday to buy some slightly looser clothes!  I'm still trying to hide it at work but my belly has expanded - not from the baby but mostly from wind!  

Isn't this sunshine great?!  

lots of love 
Claire x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

Our infertility is (as far as we know) due to my DP. There have been no investigations for him yet because there is no   to test. We hope that they will be able to retrieve some sperm from him but that is all wait and see.
Next week 13th of April we go back to QMH to hear the results of my test and probably hear where we go from there.
Do you know how long it will take from the consultation till the actual treatment?

I had acupuncture before because of RSI so I might just go again and use that as an excuse at work  

It must be nice to go shopping for Loser clothes! Is it not difficult to keep it from your colleagues? Did they know you had ivf?

Well have to go, hope to 'speak' you all soon


----------



## Emma Lou (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi girls, I haven't posted for a few weeks but have been looking in when I can. Things have been pretty busy for me as we have just had an offer accepted on a house and work is hectic.

On the ttc front things are a little quiet - I am still waiting for my appointment for a laparoscopy   and  am starting to doubt that I will get it in May as I was advised.  
I thought I was supposed to be given the date approx 6 weeks in advance? Did any of you girls get less notice than this?

I am going to try to speak to someone at Kingston about where I am on the waiting list on Monday morning. Wish me luck!

I haven't been to QMH for almost a month and am finding that time is going soooooooo slowly.

I am having acupuncture again now that my therapist is back from hols - I do think it is beneficial overall and I found that I have really missed it these last few weeks.

Claire, did you splash out on some loser clothes yet? 
Not too long until your 12 week scan now - hope you are feeling OK.  

Carmen, I would start your acupuncture sooner rather than later if you can...... wishing you the best of luck for your next visit to QMH on Wednesday    

Jools, Adrienne and Camilla hope you girls are all OK - you've all gone very quiet!  

Love
Emma Lou
x


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi Emma Lou

I'm fine, just a little tired as my little miss has decided that it'd be great to get up at 2am & 6am in the morning  . Life is fun, we're off to the pool next week, see what she makes of that!

I hope that you don't have to wait too long for your lap, it does seem to take for ever when you're on a waiting list.

love & hugs

Camilla


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hiya girls
sorry haven't posted for a few days, I keep falling asleep when i get home from work!
And my stepdaughter's been staying during the uni holidays and hogging the computer......

Got it back now but tonight I had to watch holby city and Hustle cos it's fab so I only just got on line now!

How are you all doing?

Emma Lou, I got a lap appointment really quickly as I recall.  I was very surprised.  I never had it as it was put to me that I had a choice of lap to untwist my follies on the end of my crappy tube and then carry on TTC or to have IVF and that would probably sort it anyway.  So not surprisingly as I was starting to feel a bit fed up with waiting around I went straight on to IVF.  
Anyway I'd try calling to chivvy them on a bit.  When I first got referred for IVF I waited and waited and eventually called, and it seemed they'd just forgotten about me!  They made me an appointment straight away!  Don't you just love 'em.  Try getting hold of Rowena Bevan's secretary, I'm sure she could help.

Camilla, ooh, those sleepless nights.  Can't wait! NOT!
Mind you I'm up 4 times a night to pee at the moment, keep waking up feeling like I've been at a party all night.  
But with none of the fun. 

Carmen, go for the acupuncture, it was the best thing I ever did (except going for IVF!)

I'm still struggling not to let anyone at work know. Two of my close friends there (who both work for me!) know as they knew about the IVF but the rest of my team and my boss don't.  I'm trying to get a voluntary redundancy deal at the moment as well, so I've got to keep it all quiet otherwise I'll just end up on maternity leave with nothing sorted.  I did find some trousers and a skirt in M&S that have elasticated waistbands (bliss!) and don't look too frumpy.  Luckily I don't have to look really smart but I can't go too casual either, and all the comfy stuff is casual.  Which is OK on a friday, but not most of the time. 

Jools, how're you doing hun?

Oh I'm feeling really sleepy again, I should go to bed.  Just wanted to check in with you girls, back again soon.
love
Claire xx


----------



## Emma Lou (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi girls, I did call up the number on my lap letter - I think it was the day surgery unit at Kingston.

My appointment which should have been in April or May is now apparently in July at the earliest!  Also there seems to be no explanation as to why I am going backwards on the waiting list?!

The woman I spoke to was completely indifferent even though I explained that I have already been waiting over 6 months and I need the lap before I can progress with my IVF. She offered to put me on the cancellation list and I said not to bother because I was already on it and then she told me that I wasn't and never had been! Another complete cockup!  

I was really ****** off to hear this and am embarassed    to say I did cry after I put the phone down with the sheer frustration of it all.  

I called Julie @ QMH to see what I could do but she said there really isn't anything apart from calling up every week to make sure I am still on the cancellation list and hoping that they might put me in earlier than July if I pester them nicely. 

QMH still advise me to go for the lap as it may change my diagnosis and also because when I had the dummy egg collection last time they realised that they might not be able to get to my right ovary. It seems to be stuck to my uterus and in a very peculiar position.  
Obviously this would reduce my chances quite a bit if only eggs from one ovary could be harvested.

I'm sorry this has been a moan - I just needed to let off a little steam among friends.  

Claire, your account of early pregnancy makes fun reading! Hope you are OK and coping with the trials and tribulations of nocturnal peeing, finding smart maternity clothes and still managing to keep your little (but growing) secret from your work colleagues.  

Carmen - let us know how you got on this week.  
Camilla - hopefully you are getting a little sleep and Isabelle enjoyed the pool.  
Jools - long time no hear, how are you doing?  

Love
Emma Lou
x

P.S. I can't wait until Saturdays' accupuncture!


----------



## Jools (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi girls

Really sorry I haven't been on for a while but I'm in complete turmoil at the mo. Haven't really mentioned it on here before but my DP is NOT keen on us having any more children. He's more than happy with our family unit the way it is and has no qualms about Scarlett being an only child. We are also not in a good financial position as I gave up work after having Scarlett instead of going back part time which was the original plan. I don't want to harp on about this too much as I am so aware of you all trying for your precious first baby and it just seems too selfish of me.

DP did agree we could have 2 attempts for a second child last year so I forged ahead with the first attempt but am now doubting whether I'm doing the right thing just at the point where I'm about to embark on my next (and final) cycle. DP is 52 and is saying he's not sure he'll be able to cope with a second. But if I don't try now at 41 it'll be too late. Help  

Emma Lou so sorry to hear about your lap dates fiasco, it must be so frustrating for you hun. I feel so awful about moaning about my sit when your out there in this terrible limbo. Sorry to sound naive but I assume this is an NHS lap you're waiting for not a private?

I'm so glad to hear you're doing ok Claire and that you have your scan date through, it's not far now is it  Have you had a look in the Next Directory for maternity work clothes? They were a life saver for me at work, esp as the bump grew. The casual stuff's not bad either.

Hope all's well with you Carmen   and Camilla x

Sorry again for the moan but I just dont know which way to turn at the mo 

Jools x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

hi all,

We had the test results on Wednesday and  I am lucky that  everything is fine with me. My DP had not done any tests yet so  now it is his turn to do some. Not sure why they didn't arrange them after our first appointment.. but at least we are getting somewhere. He has to bring his  urine with   in it to QMH and fingers crossed that he has healthy swimmers in there (we think he has retrograde ejaculation). If they are able to retrieve   from his urine we first go for IUI.

Emma Lou - I am really sorry to hear it is such a struggle to get an  appointment 

Jools - I know from experience that it is really frustrating when you want to go ahead with it and your DP doesn't. My DP changed but it took him about 3 years.  Difficult situation but I hope you will find a way.  

Claire - maybe you should buy a potty so that you don't have to walk to far at night  

Sunfish - hopefully you get a good night sleep soon


----------



## Emma Lou (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi girls, just thought I would post before I head out into the Sunday sunshine .......

Jools, I don't have any words of wisdom to offer you I'm afraid only my support.  
Don't feel guilty about wanting to provide a sibling for Scarlett and complete you little family - that's not selfish at all!  

My DH really struggles with the whole IF thing - although he does try which I suppose is all I can really ask of him. I only hope that you can find a way through this and reach a decision you are both happy with. Keep talking ........  

Carmen - great to hear from you, it's excellent news that all is well with you   and that you feel you are nearer to a confirmed diagnosis and treatment plan. 
Fingers crossed for your DP's swimmers  . 

Jools, in answer to your question, I did opt for the lap on the NHS, as I know I need my right ovary 'mobilised' (sounds horrendous doesn't it?!)  and goodness knows what else done.
It could have cost up to £4,500 and we would still need IVF afterwards (which ofcourse we would have to pay for) . 
At the time I got referred for the lap the good people at Kingston Hospital assured me that the wait was hardly ever more than 5 or 6 months max. Obviously in my case they were wrong.  

Anyway, as I can't really do anything much to change the lap situation I have decided to try not to dwell on it and concentrate on looking after myself - onwards and upwards so to speak. 
I am working with my acupuncturist on regulating my cycle. I am also taking chinese herbs so at least I feel I am doing something during the wait.

Hi, to our expecting ladies Claire and Adrienne. Sending you some positive energy to help with early pregnancy!   

Hi, to Camilla too!

Love
Emma Lou
x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi girls,
it's all gone a bit quiet on here lately......partly my fault, I've been struggling to keep up as I still have to have an early evening nap when I get in from work and I'm spending alot of time sleeping really!

I had my 12 week scan yesterday, it was absolutely wonderful.  I really hope you all see one of your own soon, it's just the most amazing thing.  Everything was OK with the baby, fingers and toes and big head (takes after its father) and an enormous tummy (takes after its mother!)  
Had a nuchal translucency test for downs, the risk came out really good for my age. So big relief all round, I'd got it into my head that something had gone horribly wrong since my 7 week scan. it is amazing how much it has developed since then when it was just a sac, and now there's so much detail.    Can't believe it, only just started to believe I'm actually pg and I've just finished my first trimester!!  

We went to Kingston hospital for the scan, it gave us a chance to check out the maternity wing - which from the reception area and waiting room looks pretty good, quite modern - haven't had the full tour yet.  
I know Adrienne's having all her ante-natal checks at QMH cos she lives nearer there, lucky thing she'll be able to pop in on Katie and Julie.

Emma Lou, good for you, being so positive and practical.  I'm sure this will stand you in good stead.  Keeping you in my thoughts.    By the way do tell me, what is a dummy egg collection?  Do you have to go through the whole horrible process but without any eggs? OMG!

Carmen, did they find any   ?

Jools honey, how are you?  I'm sorry to hear about your dilemma.  I had a similar thing with my DP but before we started this whole TTC lark.  He's 51 and he seriously doubted he could handle another one (the youngest of his three is 19, the oldest 25) at his age, and to be honest he wasn't entirely sure he wanted to go through it all again - not so much the baby bit, as that's really over in a flash, but the responsibility of another whole life - schooling, teens, the whole shebang.  He took his time and then came round to it. Alot of what makes the decision I think, is how much your partner takes into account that you need to do it.  It is a partnership after all, and so it's a decision that has to outweigh the implications of denying a woman her chance (or the implications of pushing a man into something he's doubting) but that's the balance really, whichever way it tips.  I have seen several marriages of friends struggle over both outcomes - another child the husband didn't want and not having one when the woman has been desperately broody.  Neither decision was healthy for the relationship, but in both cases I think it was mostly because they didn't reach the decision by mutual understanding and discussion.  So you've got to keep talking. 
We will be stopping at one (I'd have tons if I could) but that's our compromise.  But that's purely because he already has 3 and we're not sure we could afford any more let alone cope physically.  I have made that decision willingly, because he's probably compromised to have one at all at this stage in his life, even though my heart would go for more, if I was in love with a different man.
But your situation's different as this is your first family.

I don't know if this'll help, but with my minimal knowledge - and just what I've picked up from others along the way these are the things I'd think about:

- Many people say that once you've had the upheaval of one child, a 2nd one is a whole lot less, so maybe your DH is unnecessarily worried.  
-You're the one who's given up work to bring up your daughter, so you'll be having to deal with the physical demands of this the most - and you're the younger one. if you reckon you can cope, that would be the main thing.
- Can you cope financially?  OK, maybe he's rightly worried - is he worried about the cost of the IVF or the cost of bringing up another child?
- In the end sometimes no practical aspects will override a woman's desperate desire for another child - if that's how you feel, you may have to go with that.
- maybe fate will make your decision if you have limited tries at IVF. 

God I seem to have rambled on - not sure if that was any help at all.  I do understand, it's so hard to know what to do.  Sending you big hugs. xx

Better go before I ramble some more. Hope everyone's well,
lots of love
Claire x


----------



## Jools (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi girls

Claire - I'm so pleased to hear your scan went well, I did try to tap you a quick good luck msg the day before you had it but Scarlett was demanding to get out of her cot at the time and toddlers wait for no one (as you'll soon discover  ) That's fab news that your nuchal result was fine too. My risk was around 1 in 250 which I accepted was ok for me. Where are you keeping your little scan pic then? (assuming you did get one of course!) It must all seem so much more real to you now, so try to relax and enjoy the pregnancy (yeah right, I can talk, I know you never stop worrying, but it does get a little better the further along you go I promise!) 

Thank you so much to everyone for your words of wisdom and support. Claire you are so sensible, your words were so helpful and actually I am in the exact same position as you as my DP is 52 and does already have 2 teenagers from his previous marriage. He had had a vasectomy and didn't want any more kids when I met him 11 years ago. It took him a while to come round but he did eventually in his own time and he now dotes on Scarlett and is such a great dad to her. He is so happy with her he has no desire for any more. He does find fatherhood at his age demanding but he loves her so much he never complains. But he has a physical job and is very tired most evenings. I think it's a combinaton of his age, the fact he already has 3 kids now and the finances that are affecting his viewpoint. I must admit we are very hard up and another child would only add to our money worries, it's the cost of raising another rather than the cost of tx that bothers him (although the cost of tx will also drain us out which will be so depressing if it is neg). It's interesting what you say about compromise with your DP over having just the one. Part of me thinks that's what I should do as he has compromised already and is older with 2 other kids already. And I know we can't really afford it financially unless I get some form of income coming in too. I am panicking to be honest as I know at 41 I can only have another try this year or forget it. Ideally I would wait until Scarlett's a bit older but I don't have the time. I will keep the communication going as you say and keep you posted. Thanks again for your support and sorry to go on.

Emma Lou you're so positive, well done as Claire says I'm sure your +ve attitude will help  

Hope you're ok Carmen?

Jools x


----------



## Jools (Sep 6, 2002)

ARGGHH!!

Sorry girls I lost my last post then when I managed to find it again and posted it it has now gone on twice! As if you all needed a double dose of my going on!! Sorry!! 

BTW Claire I see from your earlier postings that your a Hustle fan too! What with that and 24 we seem to have the same taste in TV!

Did anyone see the drama 'Born with Two Mothers' on TV last night? 

Jools x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hiya jools   i have removed one of the posts for you hun  

pam xx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey Jools,
so glad you posted as I was beginning to get a bit worried about you.  
I'm so sorry I'm such a wally I didn't remember on your profile it says your DH already has older kids too.  Blimey we really are in a similar position...
I've IMed you.    

I lurrrrrve Hustle!  What a cool programme and both the main man and the cheeky blonde one are both excellent eye candy!
There's so much good stuff on telly at the moment, what with Desperate Housewives on Wednesday nights, and ER on Mondays, I'm set up for the week!  Current routine is a quick nap when I get in, some dinner and then I'm glued to the telly till I start to feel sleepy again!  I have practically no social life at the moment!  Better get used to that I suppose!

By the way girls did I tell you about my lemon and lime craving?  Yes, really.  Averaging one of each a day at the moment - eaten like an orange.  Only thing stopping me eating more is the sore lips and I'm worried I'll get an ulcer!  Or my foetus will!   

Got a bad cold the last couple of days (eating lemons constantly hasn't helped - so much for vitamin C) so been off work as I can't shake it off - no nurofen allowed so it's lingering longer. 

Popping round to my next door neighbour's now (nice couple with a 6 month old - Camilla, I've had two new next door neighbours since you moved from opposite!) so better go!

lots of love,
Claire xx


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi All

2 new nextdoor neighbours Claire...what have you been doing  ?

Ah well you can have a hold of the 6 month old. I feel like an old hand now, especially on tv when they supposedly have a new-born in a drama...Kevin and me are tutting away saying thats months old!!

My craving was Marmite, chocolate & crisps!! Such healthy stuff  , though Isabelle seems to be fine...we'll see if she likes Marmite when she's older.

love

Camilla


----------



## Emma Lou (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi girls, I have finally caught up with your posts after a little time away. The past week or so has been an eventful one for me - to say the least. I have both bad news and good news, so I'll start with the bad and end on a positive note! 

I was admitted to hospital last Wednesday in a lot of pain (abdominal right side) a dangerously high white cell count and a high temperature, and all the other horrible things that go with a raging infection. I still don't know exactly what it is / was although there is a high chance that it is yet another bout of PID (my third time in Kingston Hospital with this since '99) 

I came home on Friday evening after two days of intravenous antibiotics and drips etc but to be honest, I still feel like crap. The cocktail of antibiotics I am on is truly vile.

All that aside, the good news is that I have now been put to the top of Miss Bevan's list and finally have a date for my laparoscopy. (July 15)

     

I am really hoping the lap will reveal the source of my suffering. IF is a funny thing when an operative laparoscopy appt is something to get excited about and look forward to.   
Anything is better than the limbo land waiting, even if it does involve anaesthetics and surgery!

Claire, I think I meant a dummy embryo transfer (not egg collection) sorry I got things a little mixed up   Well done for making it through your first trimester in such good spirits - great news about the scan, I'm chuffed for you!  
I eat whole lemons myself but not quite at the rate of one a day - that's impressive! And as for limes - yuk! I never heard of that before.  

Camilla, I can definitely get with your cravings much more - although am hoping you weren't eating them all at the same time?! My dad puts peanut butter on ice cream and had also been known to put marmite and condensed milk on it too. You would think he was pregnant the stuff he eats!

Jools, sending you my love and crossing my fingers that you and your DH are working it all out.  
I am also a dedicated Hustle fan - and my favourite guy is definitely Mickey Bricks, he's gorgeous! I think I'm going to have to get the DVD box set of the first series next time I hit the shops.

Hi to Carmen and Adrienne, sending you both some good wishes and hoping to hear how you are going along very soon   

Love
Emma Lou
x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

hi all,

haven't been here for a while as my mum came to visit us and I had to fly back with her as she is soooo afraid of flying.

But hey in the mean time my DP did his bit of bringing his   to QMH and well there was good and bad news we are not able to do IUI however they are good enough for IVF. Now he has to do it all again and we will have to see where we go from there. Our next consultation is on 29th of June so we have a bit of a wait again. In the mean time my sister is pregnant from her second which is great, but also really emotional for me..

Poor Emma Lou all that waiting is so frustrating!  So here are a few  
for you!!

Claire thanks for mention that ER is on a Monday, I luv it! And great to hear all is going well!

Jools, I will keep my fingers crossed for you !!

Hi to Camilla hope you are ok


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Can I join you - sounds like there's a mixed bunch here - some good news, congrats to the  ladies. Some not so great  - hope you girls are OK 

I am down regging for my second IVF at Queen Mary's/Bridge, due to start stims on 4th May. I got a bit obsessed with FF last time so I have been trying to limit my access this time! Work to do  

It's good to hear others saying good things about QMs, I was wondering about going somewhere else this time but the people are so nice there and they really didn't seem to want to refer me to Hammersmith. We'll see what happens this time  

Hope everyone has a great bank holiday weekend

Raggy                  x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi girlies,
Wahey!  It's the bank holiday and the sun's gonna shine!!!   

Emma Lou, you poor lovey it sounds like you've had an awful time.  That PID is nasty business, I never had it so bad that I was hospitalised but mine took a month to get over, so I know how yucky it can be.  I hope you're getting plenty of TLC from DH.

Good news about your lap though.  It always seems that for anything to happen quickly with the NHS these days you have to be in agony.  Although I have to say I was very impressed with how quickly all the IVF stuff happened once I had my first appointment - it was all the other referral and exploratory stuff that took so damn long.  

Carmen, sorry to hear IUI isn't an option but sometimes I do think that although IVF is a bit more extreme it can also really do the business, if you know what I mean!!!  Does he have a low count or are they unlikely to win their swimming badge?  Will it be ICSI then?  
I think ICSI is just magic - I can't get over how clever it all is on such a tiny minute scale that they can actually do that.......... 

Hi Raggy,
Welcome to our little gang!  Best of luck with your next round.  Are you NHS or self funding? free drugs?  I guess you've read all the comments at the beginning of the thread about sticking with QMH or going elsewhere.  It's a big decision but I wasn't going to leave until I had to pay for my drugs anyway.  I did feel it was best to have some consistency of people caring about me.  But I do understand the temptation to have a different set of eyes and minds on the problem.  

Well I'm off to Wales for the long weekend, so I'll be backto chat next week.  We've had a heavy week with DP selling his old house (finally) and his mother going into hospital so we're both a bit pooped and in need of some serious R&R.  I've suddenly started getting stonking headaches this week but I'm sure it's a pollen and a sleep thing.  Still up in the night weeing at least 3 times but not falling back to sleep at the moment - worrying about silly things.  

I've just had a chat with my mate who's got 3 kids, one of them 6 months old and she's told me she's going to give me all her baby stuff - steriliser, bouncy chair, baby bjorn carrier thing, baby clothes, maternity clothes, moses basket, ...the list goes on.  Fantastic.  My next door neighbour gave me some maternity clothes the other day and they all fit really well.  We've spent so much dosh getting to this point that it's great we're being offered so much 2nd hand and I'm not fussy about what's new and what's not.  It'll grow out of everything so quickly and I'll be passing them on to someone else soon enough.  My sister in law is totally excited she can finally clear out her loft and give me all her baby clothes - though it'll have to be a boy as she has 3 boys!  I bought her half of them as presents anyway!  
So my friends, when you ever feel down about being the last of your mates to have a baby, just remember this - when it does happen for you (which it will) you get all the attention and all the goodies!!!    

Further cravings to report: cheese on toast, and actually, I've been craving marmite on toast too!  I love marmite so much I named my cat marmite. 

Hustle was very good this week but I'm beginning to get a bit fed up with that Stacie woman - too much pouting going on. I'm probably just jealous. 

better go I'm STARVING!
love to Jools and Camilla and Adrienne (welcome back from hols)  

lots of love,
Claire xx


----------



## Emma Lou (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi all, just a short post as I am a very busy girl!  
Yesterday, as  I was almost feeling human again, I thought I would start clearing out in preparation for packing up and moving. It's very therapeutic and also quite hard work.

I am pleased to report that my DH has looked after me very well since I have been poorly - which has definitely made a lot of difference.  

Raggy, welcome!  Good to have another QMH girl with us. Hope you are feeling OK - and looking forward to starting stimms. I know what you mean about getting a little FF obsessed - I find this site and the girls here are a wonderful support but there are definitely times when you need to not think and talk about IF or it takes over completely and you never get anything else done! Please let us know how things go.

Claire, thanks for your kind words, I love reading your posts they really brighten me up. It sounds like you have a lot going on at the moment - a weekend  in sunny Wales with your feet up and eating plenty of cheese and marmite on toast sounds just the thing. 

Love to all you other QMH girls,

Emma Lou
x


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi All

Good news about the lap EmmaLou, sorry that you had to get a bad case of PID to get up that list.

Welcome Raggy  . I agree with the others that the staff at QM are so friendly.

Claire, good news on the 'donation' front. We did pretty well too, cot from my in-laws, stuff from Claire in Tudor Rd, baby bath & moses basket from another friend. Our main outlay was furniture for the nursery. We bought the curtains from a curtain agency in Cobham   My in-laws bought us the pram/pushchair and my parents have bought bits and pieces. You'll find that initially your bubbs shouldn't cost too much...just have to keep them in nappies (you'll save with the reuseables) and cotton wool (better than baby wipes). If you breast feed you'll save more - plus imho its much more convenient, especially in the middle of the night  

Hope you all had a great w/e

love

Camilla


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Still sunny   but now back at work  Thanks for your welcomes.

I am quite excited now as we should start injections on Wed  which means it's all going on in my tum - hopefully! 

Camilla what's the curtain agency thing in Cobham - I'm in East Molesey/Esher and am looking for new curtains for our lounge but they're so flippin' 'spensive even for thin flimsy rubbish ones. Hopefully I might need nursery curtain too next year  

Emma Lou glad you're feeling a bit better.

Claire Marmite and Cheese are both just wrong, wrong, wrong in any combo! I don't even allow my DH to have them in the house - actually that's not true he is allowed cheese but only if it's in an airtight thing in the fridge, I can't allow other food to be cheesfied! 

Last one of the series of Hustle tonight - looking forward to it.

R            x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi girls
blimey Raggy you really dont' like cheese do you?!!!   

Carmen honey stay in touch with us even though you've got a bit of a wait, we'll try and keep you sane!  (not sure whether I'm a good prospect for that just at the moment though, Andy's convinced I'm losing the plot daily!) but anyway, you know what I mean.....

Jools, no news - how are you doing?

Emma Lou, how are you feeling now?  Make sure you eat plenty of yoghurt hun after all the antibiotics or you know what else you can get down there........  
By the way I forgot to say before I'm soooo relieved you didn't have a dummy egg collection!!!  That would have been naaaasty!!!  Dummy ET's much more like it.....

Oh boy Hustle was great wasn't it?!  Much more Micky Bricks and less Stacie-pout-features, too.  I can't believe the series is over already.  I'm now thinking seriously about getting the DVD of the first series so I can indulge again.  I was thinking of getting it for my brother in germany - they just don't have anything as clever or slick as that on the telly there, he'd be amazed by it. 

Wales was lovely and relaxing - read a book in two days flat!  Weather was nice and sunny but windy so not as scorchio as I hear it was dahn sahth... on Monday it rained and the weather forecast said this would happen across the whole of S England and Wales, so as we drove back over the severn bridge we were amazed to see the sun still out and no sign of any wetness anywhere!  It had been chucking it down all morning in Wales!!  It's always like that though.  We go to a place my family bought and saved from dereliction about 30 years ago, it's in the middle of nowhere but we have one set of neighbours who we get on very well with.  Anyway we told them about our news and they were thrilled - the wife told us her  daughter from her first marriage who has 3 girls has also done 3 IVFs and hormone tx etc so as usual as soon as you admit IF problems it all comes out that there are so many people like us everywhere.  I've met her daughter and all her little girls and I never imagined she'd been doing IVF too, she seemed to fall really easily (in fact it turns out her second child was a natural - shock- pregnancy when she was downregging! So there you go. It was great because our neighbour could ask me all sorts of questions about our IVF tx and we didn't have to explain much as she was already familiar with it.  And she was so excited for us as she said she knows how much people who do IVF want a child.  We sure do!!! 

Back here and I've got my midwife appointment tomorrow lunchtime.  I've taken a days leave I have to use up from last year's allowance. So tomorrow I get a lie-in - very nice.

Emma Lou you're not the only one having a serious clear out.  After I've seen the midwife I might carry on with my mammouth wardrobe clear-out so I can continue to cause myself great mental suffering about how I'm not a size 10 or 12 any more and in fact I haven't been for the last 8 years or so!!! I thought I'd chucked all this stuff out ages ago!  Anyway I consider it cathartic, i think   
The plan is to get rid of all the teeny stuff I will obviously never wear again, and then the other stuff I have to admit to myself I won't be wearing for a year or so and it goes into storage.  That leaves us room to reconvert our walk-in wardrobe and general storage room (in a tiny box room) back into the baby room it was when I bought the house!!    

Our spare room will lose its double bed  (which takes up the entire room!) for a single, so my stepdaughter can spend her summers back from university here (though once the baby kicks up a crying sesh she may change her mind and go back to manchester!)  and she can actually keep her stuff somewhere.  

We're going to be a tight squeeze - you may gather our house is a bit weeny!  but we've decided that we're not going to sell up until after the baby's born.  Otherwise we worked out that we are very likely to end up signing documents and putting furniture into a removal van the week I'm due - so operation 'get a house with 3 proper bedrooms' is on hold and we're now on plan B which is 'operation oh my god where is everything going to go?!'     I may be laughing now........

Raggy which injections you starting tomorrow? are you stimming now?  Good luck hun with whichever!!!  sorry I'm not keeping track very well - the pregnant memory-loss thing is kicking in already.  
I'm doing that thing where you can't remember why you went downstairs to do something - I had that before but I'm much worse.  The other day I found myself pouring a glass of juice and putting the glass back in the fridge  and trying to take the packet of juice off out of the kitchen......  
Oh I just scrolled down and see you're stimming - good luck!!!!! grow follies!!! 

Blimey I've rambled on so I'll relieve you of having to read any more of my rubbish and go!!

take care girlies,

Claire xxx


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi All

Raggy the curtain agency is near the church in Cobham...I don't really know the place that well. Think its called the Curtain Exchange. They have all sorts of curtains...plain ones are fairly rare and get snapped up fast! Anyway we got designers guild fabric, fully lined for an 8 foot window for £70. They let you take the curtains away to try...you can either take one or leave a cheque for the full amount, then phone back to say they're ok and she'll cash the cheque or just take the curtains back - pretty good. They have some quite amazing stuff there from the big posh estates where people like changing their curtains like their clothes!

Good luck with those follies  

Isabelle had her last set of injections today till the MMR. You feel really horrible as you know whats coming  . She was really good not too much crying at the time. Just quite a few tears at bedtime, we're still working on the bedtime routine, I think I'm a bit too soft!

love & hugs all

Camilla


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi

All gone a bit quiet on here. Hope everyone is OK.

Camilla I will have a wander round the curtain place at the weekend sounds like a bonus bargain place (my favourite kind!) Hope Isabelle is over her injection, poor little thing and she doesn't feel too grotty.

Started my stims yesterday - 5 ampules each day this time - ouch 2 injections! Mind you it'll all be worth it is it comes back   at the end of May.

Raggy            x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

how are you all! Its a while for me that I posted a message but there is not much news for me. We have our next consultancy appointment end of June which to me seems years away .. and treatment is not even in the picture yet wondering if it is going to happen this year (sorry to moan a bit)  

The good thing is that we are going to Holland on 20th of May to see all the family again, whoohoo! And I started salsa dancing this week.  

Raggie nice to meet you and good luck with your cycle!!!  

Emma Lou, good luck with the moving and the packing!  

Claire how did your midwife appointment go?  

Camilla good luck with the sleeping routine!  

Jools how are you doing?


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Mindy, I know it seems like forever but June is only next month now so it's only a few weeks away and hopefully it'll be good news towards treatment at the appointment.   And you've got a lovely holiday to look forward to first   

Claire, hope the midwife appointment went OK - even now you've got more poking and prodding 

Camilla, I have taken home 2 curtains half of each pair and have got a lady coming to give me a quote on getting them altered. They're lovely raw silk, unbeiveably good fabric and brilliantly heavy, padded and lined - I couldn't afford them new on 6 months salary!! So thank you  a hundred times over for the recommendation 

Emma Lou, Hope the packing/moving is going OK. Not my favourite job. DH always finds out how much junk I've horded when we move 

Jools, Hope everything is going OK for you

Raggy      x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Just a quick post

Thanks Raggy! I was just a bit low that day but I am doing fine now.

How are you getting along with the injections?  

Carmen
x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi girls
sorry I haven't posted for a few days but I wasn't very well last week and then everything got kinda busy again.

The midwife appointment was nice - I was expecting it to be pretty routine and mostly it was, but she was really lovely and as soon as I came in the door she said 'congratulations, you've finally made it!' so she'd obviously been reading my notes!  I was in there about an hour and filled in lots of forms about my history etc and then did some blood tests - half of which I've already had for IVF, but the important ones like anaemia and rhesus -ve I don't find out the results for a couple of weeks.

I had another scan on Wednesday because of my cyst, which is dermoid, quite small and nothing to worry about.  The gynae doing the scan was very late seeing me, so late I'd had to have a pee twice and then refill my bladder!   But she then made up for it by letting me have a really good look at the baby.  I took my mum along with me and she absolutely loved it (I'm her only daughter so despite having 7 grandchildren already from my 3 brothers she's not really been involved in my SIL's pregnancies before).  We saw the 4 heart chambers, the lungs, the kidneys, bladder, stomach and spine in incredible detail. It was amazing.  I had an internal scan too but we couldn't see much more.  I asked if we could have a print out of the baby but when she printed off the internal scans they didn't come out very well.  So I was just getting my pants back on and she said 'hop back on the bed and we'll scan your tummy again so you can have a print out' !!  how lovely of her.  So now I  have 2 sets of pics from 13 weeks and 15 weeks!  

I told one of the girls in my team at work yesterday who had a m/c at 12 wks on the same day I had my 7 wk scan.  I wanted her to know first because I didn't want her to see my bump and guess and be upset about it.  She was really lovely and kept hugging me and told me she's not upset at all.    I know what it's like to do that smile and be happy for them stuff and then go home and sob your eyes out, but I do know she's recovered from her m/c remarkably well and only a few weeks ago she went with her pg friend to a 20wk scan, so  I hope she's OK.    

Raggy how are stims going?  Can't be long to EC now!!!  
Follie dance for you
               

Carmen - salsa dancing always looks like so much fun.  I have tried to persuade Andy to go with me but he only likes pogo-ing in crowded nightclubs, just to embarass me!!    

He's off with his son watching West Ham hopefully win at Upton Park in the play-offs.  I went last year and it was the most amazing match ever, the atmosphere and the noise was incredible.  So I didn't go this year cos I don't think in my condition I could take all the excitement!!! 
Anyway come on you irons!

Catch you later girls,
Claire xxx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hiya QM girls

Claire, sounds like all is going well for you & bump

Carmen - less than 2 weeks until June now. Your appointment will be here soon 

I've had a few ups and downs so far, not responded tooooo well but there are some follies so going in on Wed for EC.

Had a good old  at the hospital on Fri and had hugs from Katie, Ebtisam and Julie - I was a bit emotional that day!

Hope everyone else is doing OK

Raggy        x


----------



## Emma Lou (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Raggy, have just read your post and wanted to send you some hugs  

I hope your EC went ahead today and that you are feeling OK. Keep going.... you are so nearly there! I am crossing everything for you.    

Carmen, I know what you mean about time going so slowly waiting for appointments - I feel like I have been waiting for this lap for years. Sometimes I find myself wishing my life away just to get to the next appointment.

Claire, the scan sounds like it was fab, really nice that your mum was there to share it with you.  

Hi to all you QMH girls out there 

Emma Lou
xxx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Hello all, I'm a newbie just starting out on this road so would welcome any advice you may have on staying sane!!! my DH has been diagnosed with azoospermia so it looks like icsi will be our only option, I've had a few scans and a HSG yesterday and so far it looks like I'm pretty much ok. I have to say everyone as QM seems very nice!

We're seeing the specialist in June but that seems to far away right now!
Anyway I just wanted to say hello and hope you're all doing well
lol
S
xxxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Tibbelt,

Nice to meet you! I can't tell you how to keep sane coz having problems with that myself     .  
When is your appointment? We have an appointment on the 29th of June not sure what is going to happen after that... 

Raggie I hope your EC went okay     

Emma Lou - I so know what you mean, patience have never been my thing and I get so frustrated about it..  

Claire pity that your DP doesn't want to go salsa dancing, it is nice ! Jus let me know if you are up for it, maybe in couple of months time   

x
Carmen


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi girls

Raggy 
  [size=14pt]*HOPE EC WENT WELL AND YOU LAID SOME LOVELY EGGIES!!!!!!!!!!!!    *[/size]
Tell us how you did as soon as you're up to it, hope you've got your feet up and are being fully pampered. xx

Welcome Tibbelt, hope all goes well with your first tx. We'll look after you. Ask if there's anything you want to know.

Oh girls, that waiting between appointments just seems endless doesn't it? I really feel for you, I'm not very patient myself but the NHS expects its patients to be just that!!!  Make sure you plan some nice things to do with your men from now till then so you can get through it all and keep distracted. And do all the things you won't be able to do when you get pg!!!!

thinking of you all,

love 
Claire xx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Hello Raggy and Claire - and all you other QM ladies out there! Have to say I'm feeling a bit better today - gave myself a stern talking to last night about not wallowing and feeling sorry for myself! I guess a positive attitude is as important as anything!?!

My appointment is on the 23rd June and I've got an ultrasound on Monday so Ithink it's going to be the week's between those 2 which make me most tense... patience is not my strongest point! And I know you all know how this feels so you have my utmost sympathies... the waiting game is horrid isn't it!

I just keep telling myself it'll all be worth it...
hang on in there ladies
lol
S
xxxx
p.s. I'm sure that once I've spoken to the docs I'll have a trillion questions for you all! Please forgive me in advance!


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi girls

Welcome Tibbelt - we all have a zillion questions   when it all begins but everyone here is always helpful and ready to answer anything. Not long now until your appointment, you're right that a positive attitude is always good but don't worry if you have a few bad days   I had a sob at the hospital last week!

Claire - hope you are feeling OK and giving in to all the choccie and take away cravings! 

Carmen - not long until your appointment now 

Emma Lou - have you moved yet  where are you moving to, any news on the lap?

Camilla - haven't heard from you in a while. Hope all is well.

I had EC yesterday, got 12 follies, 7 eggs, 6 fertilised so I'm v v happy at the moment and sending lots of      in the direction of the Bridge centre. Going in for ET tomorrow which was a nightmare last time so keep everything crossed for me.

Sending you all lots of luck

Raggy    x


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Thank you Raggy! I'm sure I'll have my moments... your support is much appreciated!

lol
S
xxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

hi Raggy,

Wish you all the best for tomorrow!!!!

         

x
Carmen


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Claire how do you make your positieve energie run to Raggy mine are standing still  

move      positieve energie, go to Raggy  

x
Carmen


----------



## Emma Lou (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi gang, just checking in! I spoke to Julie at QMH today and I have an appointment so see Shree on August 16 - which will be about 1 month afer my lap and all being well I should be cycling again son  after! Yippeee!!!  

Tibbelt - delighted to welcome you to the QMH girls thread - good news that your tests have all gone well. ICSI is a truly amazing / mind blowing thing isn't it?! I think trying to keep a positive attitude is one of the best things you can do to help yourself - so good for you! I think I am finally learning to be more patient - which is just as well with the delays I have had so far  

Claire - I was just wondering, have you told any of your other colleagues about you pregnancy yet?! 

Carmen - hang in there with the waiting game - did you start any acupuncture treatment in the meantime?

Raggy - well done on your 6 lovely fertilised eggs - all my positive vibes are coming your way for tomorrow. 
  
Hi to Camilla, Jules, Adrienne and any other QMH girls (past and present) out there xxx
Emma Lou


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Hi Emma Lou and everyone else!

Been a rough had here in the office today - it was one of my team's last deay before she starts her mat leave so it's been nothing but baby talk and gifts (which I had to buy and wrap up! ouch!) - think I coped ok but am glad it's over and at least I won't have to see her bump every day (does that sound really horrible of me! I don't mean it - most of my friends are all expecting at the moment, my best friend had a baby girl last Sunday and she's the first of 11 friends expecting between now and end August!) and I'm thrilled for all of them but can't help but feel a bit sorry for myself!

I notice you mentioned accupuncture. Have you tried it? Do you think it really helps? I've seen a few sites recommending it but to be honest I'm a bit worried about mounting costs (by the way does anyone know what the NHS situation is at QM? how much does ICSI cost (and does that include PESA)... sorry I guess this is the start of all my questions! forgive me! by the way - if you do think accupuncture is worthwhile, can you recommend anywhere

Hope you all have something nice planned for the weekend!
lol
S
xxxx


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Girls!

Sorry I have been a rubbish poster. I have been really busy at work these last couple of weeks - we are re-developing and relaunching our website and it has been an absolute nightmare     . Go Live is on Monday - thinking of booking off sick! Well, not really, but wish I could!

Just wanted to pop-in and wish you all a great weekend and hopefully things will calm down next week and I can start catching up on everyones news! 

Love and   to all!

Adrienne


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hiya girls,

Just wanted to pop in and say hi. I had 2 8 cell embies put back on Saturday at the Bridge so please could you all keep your fingers crossed for us for the next 2 weeks - How hard is the 2 ww  Having lots of twitchy feelings but I guess it's just the ec and then the et.  

Sorry haven't got any answers on either accupuncture or ICSI - I'm sure others will be able to help though.

Hope everyone is OK, good luck to us all

Raggy            x


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Keeping everything crossed for you Raggy! and sending lots of baby dust!!!

take care honey,
S
xxxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Raggy,

All the luck in the world for you!! and loads of ;

     

Byee
xxx


----------



## annthos (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I'm also at QM and have met Claire there during my first IVF attempt back in Sept/Oct.  I remember being so stressed out then about the whole ivf thing.  So many questions but this time I'm a real cool dude. 

Started menopur today four ampules with EC expected 6th June.  Raggy your embies have got off to a great start @ 8 cell.  Take it easy girl.  Have you taken time off work?  Why did you have to do two needles for five ampules?  Was it 2 + 3 or 4 +1?  I ask cause I've got a bit left over from the last cycle and if the clinic agrees I might use them up.  They didn't agree today but I might get back to them about it.  Was there a special reason why you were on five amps.  Last time I was on 3 and at my request it's been put up to 4.  Did you freeze any embies?  So many questions for you Raggy - now about your curtains!!  Can you let me know what the lady quoted for the alternations.  My SIL is thinking of setting up a curtain making business, she lives in Cobham so I'll certainly let her know about this shop as she might get referrals.

Emma Lou; I also did not respond to the down rigging last Feb.  As you don't have your appointment with Shree until August I would suggest that you ask them if they would prescribe clomid to help the semi-natural cycle along in the mean time.  However I think you need an appointment to get the prescription so if you do this, expect them to put up a fight.. I'd expect them to say No we must wait for the lap result.    I asked for a clomid prescription which I got from Bevin reluctantly - she said OK but I'd prefer u to take it after the lap.  Which I did but the lap was ok so I was sorry I didn't do it before...

HI DI HI Claire;  I feel like your my new best friend.  I know so much about u from reading the boards your so expressive.  I'm sure u should be a journalist.  My tip is that u should write a book about your ivf experience.  So many of us have benefited by your wit and insight, helpful hints and mostly your absolute honesty and bravery.  I'm serious write the book, course I want commission on the sales !! lol  I see our S.Star Trudy is ready to pop with her twins, have you seen much of Westies?  Both went for blast and got twins!!  Anyhow, I'm back on track after VERY mixed emotions.  So pleased your pregnancy is going so well.  No wonder your so tired if you can't get a nights sleep.  Is that normal?  Maybe your drinking too much in the evening but what would I know about it??  Camilla what do you think?

My sympathies for all of you on the waiting game for appointments.  Its the pits but amazingly you do forget all the frustration once you get past this stage.  Once the tests are over with you'll be flying it.

Happy Positive fibes going out to one and all.

Ann xx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Ann

Glad you're feeling so chilled about it this time but what were you doing up at that time, shouldn't you have been in bed dreaming of big fat follies  Hope the jections are going OK. I was on 5 amps this time from the beginning as I was a poor responder on my 1st cycle, was also a bit tardy this time but they didn't want to up me on to 6 as that is the max at QMs. I was doing 3+2, I guess 5 is just too much for 1 water  I guess if the drugs are in date they will let you use them if they've been stored in accordance with the instructions but I don't know how they could be sure of that, hmmmmmm tricky one.

We had 7 eggs, 6 fertilised overnight, on 2nd day the called to say there wer 5 @ 4 cells and they wanted to hang on overnight to see which were best. The following day we has 2 at 8 cell and all of the others but one had stopped growing, the other one was very slow and did not catch up enough for freezing. So we are keeping our fingers crossed for the two that are (hopefully) snuggling in nicely. I am staying off work for the whole 2ww this time as I don't want anything (commuting, stress) to endanger them.

Curtains - We got a few quotes which varied, 2 @ £200 + VAT for alterations and one at £500 (she was rubbish though - didn't measure up, window or curtains, and never sent through teh written quote) The 2 that were any good also sorted out poles, blinds, etc. Overall they were very similar. I am going with the lady the shop recommended because she was recommended, your SIL could go in and chat to Rosie in the shop (she's lovely) as she may be able to pass her cards on to people.

Good luck with the stims. Here's a follie dance for you          

Raggy            x


----------



## Emma Lou (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi one and all, just a quick post as I am in dire need of a relaxing bath after commuting to london for a training course (I had forgotten how stressful it is  ). AF started today and I always get chronic pains.  
To be honest it's been nice this month to NOT be trying after so many months of trying and being disappointed - I think this little break is doing me good and being able to have a beer or a few glasses of wine without worrying is an added bonus.   

Welcome to Ann - hope those follies are growing nicely and it's third time lucky for you. 
 
Did they give you a prostap injection for down reg this time around?
Thanks for the advice about the Clomid - I have already taken 6 months of it and am in no rush to go back on it! I also have a history of PID like symptoms, so I am expecting the lap to find something in there. 
I have reconciled myself to the idea of waiting it out until August before I can try IVF again! Hi to Carmen and Tibbelt who are sharing this wait with me. Hope you girls are OK.

Raggy - sending loads of babydust your way and keeping my fingers crossed for you.
  

Off for a long, luxurious soak before I knuckle down to some studying
Love to all,
Emma Lou
x


----------



## annthos (Aug 7, 2004)

Aaahh just lost my message!!  I’ve resolved to write in MS word and cut/paste.

Yeah Emma Lou, I was given prostap this time which is much better than sniffing three times a day but actually I have to start sniffing anyway from tomorrow for 10 days cause they had to delay my treatment re the Bank Holiday.  

It’s good that you’ve taken the time off Raggy.  All going well I’ll do the same, looking forward to the Hustle DVD.  Got the idea from Claire’s post and asked DH to get it for me today. I only saw one episode.  I hope we have enough embies to go to the blast stage but I think they’re not keen to freeze the remainder so we’ll just have to see how it goes day by day.  I mentioned the curtain place to my SIL and she’s been in there already.  She’ll certainly be interested to hear about your alteration quotes.

Gave up the **** a couple of weeks ago, boy I could have done with one after the injection tonight.  Couldn’t remember how to get the auto injector to work, got there in the end.  

Take care one and all.

Ann xx


----------



## annthos (Aug 7, 2004)

quick question... I cannot find Queen Mary's Roehamption in the HFEA stats.  I assume their result has been included in the Bridge stats.  What do you think?


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Not sure, why not ask at QMs when you are there next?

Well done on giving up the **** by the way. Everytime I get a twinge in my tum I feel like going and getting a pack but keep telling myself I might be PG so it would be v stupid - and probably make me sick after so long off them 

Emma Lou - you've made me feel very good that I'm not communting into work these 2 weeks - you don't notice the stress when you do it every day but it definately is stressful 

Good luck to us all

Raggy        x


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Hi all, I had a look too but couldn'tfind them - I'll try and find out what they're included in (probably is the Bridge), if / when I find anything I'll post here.

Isn't it fantastic out today (I'm in London)this weather makes me feel so much more positive about the world! which is good as I had a bad day yesterday, though I tried to combat it by starting a diary for our baby when it finally gets here - I reckoned that at least with a diary I'd have a starting point if I ever had to explain donors or adoption!!!

probably means I'm just going slightly mad! never mind...

hope you're all ok
S
xxxxxx
p.s. Raggy - totally think you're doing the right thing avoiding the commute - this morning was horrid, I'm sure the sun makes everyone worse drivers!!! 
xxxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi all,

We have our next appointment in 5 weeks time. Is anyone able to tell me what normally happens during these consultations? We had one before but my DP needed more test.. Now I am afraid that when we go for the next appointment we  have to do more test before we can start with treatment..

Wishing everyone good luck !!!!!!

x
Carmen


----------



## Emma Lou (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Carmen, from my own very limited experience this is how it happened for us:

After our diagnostic tests were completed (apart from lap) and it was agreed that IVF was a sensible next step (if the clomid didn't do the trick) then we already had an appointment booked ready to start our cycle.

I called QMH in advance of the consultation and asked for all of the forms and blood test forms to be sent to us in advance of the cycle starting. I recommend that you do the same if you can - when you are so nearly at the point of actually starting treatment the last thing you want is another delay that you might have avoided, isn't it! 

Before the consultation we had to get the Welfare of the Child forms signed by *both* our GP's to say that there is no reason why we wouldn't be fit parents which seems a bit ridiculous but you do need to do it before you can start. 

We *both* had to have blood tests for hepatitis and HIV and I also had to have a FSH level blood test on Day 2 of my cycle. I think this checks your ovarian reserve and can indicate what your egg quality might be like. I am not sure if you are self funding or NHS funded but we had to pay for the hep/HIV tests. (£75 per person)

At the actual consultation (which cost £130) I saw Shree and she explained the process of IVF and the risks etc. She did an internal scan and a dummy embryo transfer on me. This is to check for anatomical problems like a funny shaped uterus or ovary in the wrong position which may cause problems for EC / ET or generally in the cycle. (This is when she said they would have problems getting eggs from my right ovary as it is in a funny place and is probably stuck to my uterus - typical me )

After this she told me about the drugs she would be prescribing for me and that I would be on the long protocol which starts on CD21. After the consultation with Shree I saw Julie who booked me in for the scans I would need for the cycle (based on my start date of CD21) and ordered my cycle drugs and gave us another shed load of forms to fill in.

As far as I remember that was it and I started sniffing on day 21 and the rest is history as they say .... I hope this helps you. 

Ann - well done for giving up the dreaded **** - I gave up over a year ago now after a number of failed attempts before that. Stay strong! 

Hi Tibbs, glad to hear you got through your bad day (we all have 'em) and are feeling more positive again. The diary is a really good idea! 

Raggy - keeping those positive vibes coming you way for the 1WW you have left!
   

Hi to Claire, Adrienne, Jools and Camilla 

Love
Emma Lou
x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Emma Lou,

Thanks so much for this info. I probably will call QMH next week to see what we still need to do.  We don't really want to wait another 2 months. How are you holding up with the waiting? Have you move house yet?

Ann - Nice to meet you! Good luck with your cycle!    

Reggy - Hope you are doing fine 1 more horrible week to go  

Tibbelt  - Did you have your ultrasound?

Claire - I agree with Ann you could be a writer your post are always really helpfull!  

x
Carmen


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Hi Girls, yes Carmen I had my ultrasound (had 2 in the end!) and all looks ok for me so we've just got to wait to see the consultant (is there just Dr Shree at QM's or are there others, I only seem to hear her name) which is on the 23rd June... seems ages away at the moment!

We should get all the results of our bloods then, I rang up but they wouldn't give me anything over the phone and I'm guessing my DH will have to go for more tests before we can get anything started! Feels a bit like we're in limbo at the moment but patience is a virtue as they say so I'm trying my best!!! But I am a bit worried that the tests for my DH will take ages and that we could be getting on with something now... we've yet to find any wrigglers!!! ho hum, such is our lot eh?!

hope you all had a lovely bank holiday and that your week's got off to a good start!
lol
S
xxxxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Tibbelt,

After I had my ultrasound and the HSG we had the review my test results as well. They did tell me during these test that everything was fine. However my DP didn't do any tests. Now he has to deliver his    and we have to wait from 13th April (when we reviewed my tests) till 29th of June to review my DP's test. I am not sure why they didn't ask my DP to do this straight away so that we could review it all together. 
On the 13th of April we spoke with Dr Bhavin so there must be at least 2 doctors.

I agree with you this waiting is absolutely driving me nuts..   sometimes I think we might be lucky if we can start with a cycle this year as it seems to go on for ever ...  

Hang in there it will be worth it in the end  


x
Carmen


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is doing OK

BFN for us this time. Evil AF arrived well before test date so Katie asked me to do a HPT, which was achingly negative.

Not sure what to do now, have a follow up appointment on 14th June but my dad has a lot of medical contacts so he's going to ask around about where is best for endo and fibroids. Although all the people at QM are lovely I feel I ought to research whether there is anywhre else that could deal with my problem more effectively as they don't really seem to have addressed the underlying problems. Maybe I'm just being over sensetive but I think it is sensible to do this.

Will update you when I ave any news

Raggy          x


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Dearest Raggy - I'm so sorry babe, hope you are ok and not feeling too disheartened. Think you're right to find out everything you can, arm yourself with knowledge and then at elast you'll know what all your options are and hang on in there babe - it will all come right I'm sure.

take care honey 
lol
S
xxxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Raggy,

I am really sorry to hear that you had a negative result. So loads of 
      

for you!

x
Carmen


----------



## annthos (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi Raggy,

So So Sorry that it did not work out for you this time.  Have a look at the ARGC clinic.  What put me off going there was that I think it would cost about 5k compared to 3k at QM, they do daily scans - extra hassle and their investigations would delay the actual treatment.  For all of that their results seem to be the best in the country.

For me it's ec/et next week (scan tomorrow to get actual dates).  I think if this tx does not work I would not like to do another,  I would rather go back to basics maybe with the help of clomid.  Anyway I'm trying to stay realistically positive - if ye know what I mean.

Raggy, have a blow out this weekend and give yourself a real chance to grieve then see how u feel about things.

take care

Ann xx


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Awww Raggy

**hugs**, sorry it didn't work this time.

love

Camilla


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Afternoon Ladies!

I emailed the HFEA to ask if QM's stats were included in the Bridge's figures and they are >>>

" Many thanks for your query.

You are right, since Queen Mary's Hospital operates as a transport
centre, and does not provide licensed treatment, it is included in the
statistics for the Bridge Centre. "

hope that helps
have a lovely weekend
S
xxxx
p.s. can someone please tell me how I add the smiley faces etc to my messages! I can't get it to work and my messages look dull!!!!


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Tibbelt,

just click once on the smiley you want and it will be added to your post 
there is a more option which works about the same but it will open a different screen and from there just click again on the smiley you want!

good luck and thanks for the info on the stats !

x
Carmen


----------



## Emma Lou (Feb 25, 2005)

Raggy - so sorry it was bad news for you this time around. Big hugs to you and your DH..  

I understand what you are saying about trying another clinic - in your situation I think I would probably do the same. It's good that you are still looking ahead - that's the spirit don't give up! 

Spoil yourself this weekend and let your emotions out  . Will be thinking of you.

Hi to everyone.
Emma Lou
x


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Raggy,

So sorry to hear about your BFN. Big   to you and DH.

Take Care,

Adrienne


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi ladies
sorry I haven't been around much - been really tired AND busy which is a bit nuts, really!

Raggy, hun - I'm very sorry it didn' work out for you this time. I bled early in my 2ww on my first go too.  I really recommend acupuncture to prepare your womb for implanting.  You may find it better to spend a bit extra on that than the extra fortune you could spend on tx elsewhere - ARGC is a minimum of £5K - most people I know who've been there have ended up spending more like £8K.  But there are other clinics that would still be more than QMH but not as outrageous as ARGC.  Look into the options but give it some time, don't do anything rash.  

Ann, glad to see you're back and cycling again. Best of luck with the cycle.  You deserve something nice this year   

Carmen, thanks for your IM - I'm sorry I've not been around, it's just been really hectic!  But I'm fine and feeling quite well in fact.  Just exhausted, don't think I've been slowing down quite enough.   

As for first big appointment - what we did was had all the investigative stuff with Harriet Anderson (gynae) - Rowena Bevan also does this, she's also a gynae.  Once you're referred to the ACU you probably won't see either of them again.  When we were referred for our first consultation we saw Nick Pulsford.  He talked us through everything and then we had to have blood tests - luckily I was on day 3 so he sent us both down to haematology straight away to do my FSH and both our HIV and hep B tests.  Andy had already done semen analysis when we had all the other investigations.
He gave us all the forms to fill in, I had to take the GP one about our suitability as parents (whatever!  ) straight to my GP to sign and she sent it back to QMH before tx could start.  The other consent forms we had to bring back and give to Katie when we started and went in for first down regging scan.   
we went through dates that I would start and he printed out a provisional set of treatment dates which depended on what day my period started.    
He told me my drugs would be ordered after my FSH results were in, they'd have a case conference with the research fellows (ie consultants - Shree (research fellow) or Ebtisam (senior research fellow)) and work out how much menopur I needed for stimming.  
Clinovia the drugs people called me and arranged to deliver my drugs in time and then on the appointed date on day 21 of my cycle I started sniffing buserelin.............
I didn't have a dummy embryo transfer until I'd downregged and went in to see Katie to be taught how to inject.  

Hope that helps!

Getting quite a bump now, and starting to feel very uncomfortable at night.  Not complaining though, I'm loving it.     Got loads of DIY to do as we're not selling our house now till after the baby's here, but we've got to accommodate my DSD next week when she gets back from university.  No space!!!!!!!    

Best go and get on, supposed to be working from home!

Claire xxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

hi all,

I hope you are all fine.

Raggy, are you doing ok?  

Claire thanks for all the info !!   

Tibbelt and Emma Lou I hope you both do fine with the waiting and are not going  

x
Carmen


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all the hugs. Last week was really s**tty, I cried enough to prevent a drought in Surrey this summer! 

Still um ing and ar ing about what to do next, going for a follow up at QM on Tuesday but have my dad tapping up his medical contacts to see whether anywhere else may be more effective, as I work in the City anywhere in town could work out more convenient than QMs but clearly there will be no NHS funding, parents have offered to help us with the money but I don't want to spend extra just for the sake of it. It's so hard to weigh up what's the best thing to do.

Hope you are all OK

Tibbelt, Emma Lou & Carmen - hope the waiting game isn't driving you too mad 

Claire - hope you enjoying the burgeoning bump! I am also working at home today (about to go & pick our new carpet and have got all the laundry done, just need to do some work too!!!!!)

Ann - sending you tons of     hope it's going well this week   

Love and luck to everyone

Raggy      x


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Hello ladies! hope you are all well!

Raggy - Well done for being so positive! You are an inspiration! Let us know how you get on at your follow up.

The waiting game doesn't seem too bad at the moment (less that 2 weeks now until our appointment! am actually really excited about it! Am I odd   or do others feel like this? Am trying to be realistic about everything but I seem to zoom from assuming the worst and planning adoption so day dreaming about twins and then back again!!! ) but I've had a really busy week as have been to new york for work, Just got back this morning so am feeling a little   due to the jet lag but am going to try to work until about 1 and then I think I'll head home!

hope you all have lovely things planned for the weekend! Emma Lou and Carmen - I'm keeping every minute full of plans as I think it's the only way I can stop myself thinking about the waiting! how are you both coping? hope you're ok.

Anyway I really need to do a bit of work so I can get out of here... so bye for now! 
have a lovely weekend
lots of love
S
xxx
p.s. can you tell I've got the hang of the smilies!!!!! : - )
xx


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Raggy,

I know how you feel. When I started at QM's  I was having IUI. My first IUI was abandoned and they told me I wasnt having any more and needed to move straight onto IVF. I was really upset about this and that they wouldnt let me try again and I investigated all the other clinics. I even went to ARGC and paid £50 deposit for an appointment (which I eventually lost!).

DH and I eventually decided that at £2350, QM's was a hell of a lot cheaper than ARGC. We also liked the fact that QM's is quite small and I really did like the small clinic feel and knowing the staff. Anyway, turns out that staying with them was the right decision because DH and I got that BFP on the first go.
After all the 4 years of investigations, operations, clomid, drugs, IUI and IVF we are finally goingto have a baby!

Like Claire, said - consider things carefully and dont do anything too rash. Allow yourself some time to think things through.

Good Luck and Take Care

Purpleal


----------



## annthos (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi ya,

Well it's the 2ww, of the 6 embies 4 fertilised and 2 x 4 cell were transferred on Friday.  They said above average quality - near perfect funny how you still want them to say Perfect.  Have rested and rested and rested now bored bored bored.  I'm on the second episode of Hussle the DVD has six.  Trying to stay positive!!

They've changed the EC protocol so I was out like a light but it's not a GA and you still get the date rape type drug so you don't remember a thing.  Dr Shree did the business and Julie was there as well.

They made a mistake at the Bridge in that one embie did not go in the first time and they had to do it again.  They said this happens about 5 to 10% of the time and does not effect the outcome (from their own research).  However I have read some research which indicates that the time lapse at the crucial time is significant to the outcome.  I'm not allowing this to effect my PMA  Positive Mental Attitude.

So How about u guys?

Raggy if you want to get on the wagon again sooner rather than later then QM's is your best bet.  Other centres will want to have a consult possibly test etc etc  I hope you have a good consult on Tuesday.

Take care one and all,

Ann xx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ann,
how's the 2ww going? Hope you're ok and getting plenty of rest! This week is going very slowly as our appointment to get the results of our tests is next week so I'm counting the days! We pretty much know they're going to say ICSI is our best chance so I just can't wait to get started! We're going up to my parents this weekend so at least that will make a bit of the time go more quickly! What isn't helping is that AF is late too, so am feeling rather hormonal into the bargain! Wish she's just hurry up and get here! The joys of being a girl eh?!!!   

Keeping everything crosse for oyu and sending lots and lots of babydust!
  

take care
lol
S
xxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way girls! xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31444.new.html#new


----------

